# Howdy from "Okie"homa!



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Call me Pepper...please lol
I have been riding since I was 6, and I am 15 now. My first horse was Dream (she is da bomb!) that I got 4 years ago, then I had Mango, who taught be almost everything I know now. I miss him so much (1987-2008) :"( Sassy is Dream's 2 yo filly (she's a crazy little girl!). I got Rebel only a few days after Mango died and I haven't really done alot with him becuase he is allways limping. But he is a real sweety. Rosie is my speed event and drill horse. I won Dusty about a month ago in an essay contest and he is quite the toot..anyways....
I LOVE barrel racing! And western pleasure! And drill teams (here is my teams page Freedom Riders Equestrian Drill Team - Home just fyi, the song is really annoying so mute your computer lol)! And pole bending! And...everything about horses! I love my horses and would do ANYTHING for them. I have been horse-crazy for as long as I can remember. I'm really not used to this website and it is really confusing me. How do i get it to show pictures instead of the HTML code or a link?:wink:
Thanks)))


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hi there! Welcome to the forum . Sorry about things being confusing to you . If you go into post reply or when you are making a new thread, there is a little image of a paperclip in the toolbar above the typing box. When highlighted it says "Attachments" and that's what you'll need to insert a photo off of your desktop. There will be a separate window that pops up for you to browse for pictures. Also, if you have a photobucket account, or something similar, you can insert image link. Hope that helps!


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Yay thank you!


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Oct 25, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! Nice to have ya!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------

